# First baby- rearing help!!



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi guys,
Im buying my second tiel after getting my first 6 months ago. I brought it off a friend and was thrilled to get to finish the last 2 weeks of hand rearing myself. 
My new little lutino will be 4 weeks when I get him/her and although Im excited to be rearing my own bird again Im a bit nervous as its obviously younger then Ive reared before and was just after some tips on housing, bedding and when is best to move into the bigger cage. 
Im confident I will be fine but im a worrier by nature so was just after tips on how to make it as trouble free as poss =) 
Worse comes to worse I have some very knowledgable people I can approach locally.
I look forward to gaining some knowledge off you all =D


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*get to finish the last 2 weeks of hand rearing myself. 
My new little lutino will be 4 weeks when I get him/her*
----------------------------------------------
Since you are buying an unweaned baby you might want to read this: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26995

Your starting off on the wrong foot thinking that the bird will/should be weaned by 6 weeks old. Ideally weaning should not be rushed and should be around 10-12 weeks of age. 

Read thru some stickies and threads in the breeding section....there is alot of helpful info.....which will be helpful when you get your baby.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna didn't wean until he was 8 weeks old..and that is usually the minimum amount of time it takes. So you will actually be handfeeding for 1-1 1/2 months. It is extremely hectic so i hope you're ready for the stress and commitment.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

We got our Tweety when she was about 7 weeks old. She had been weaned for a couple of days. We did ok when we brought her home and luckily she did not regress. However, I would never get another one this young. They need to be older and weaned longer.


----------



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

I never said I thought they weaned at 6 weeks?? My first tiel was about 5 weeks when I got it and he stayed on the mix for another 2 weeks before he lost interest, but HE lost interest, I just let him finish when he naturally didnt want any. THIS bird is a week or so younger. 
Im happy to do feeds, I used to wildlife care and have worked with animals my whole life, pet birds are just a bit newer to me. 
I was just after some simple advise to follow even though I have done mountains of research I was chasing some tried and tested tips just so Im as ready as I can be. I hope to one day get into breeding and raising my own birds so I am more then happy to gain experience rearing this one when I have alot of people locally who can help. 
IM sorry if it came across that I knew nothing and was unprepared, just thought tips from every source wouldnt go astray.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This link might help: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189

At 4 weeks old he may be harder to feed, and resist you the first day or two. At 4 weeks of age the baby should be fully feathered so heat is not as much of a priority, this link has a few suggestions for housing: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


----------

